# Free Psychic Readings



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi there is a website

http://www.skyazure.co.uk

Sorry if I am not allowed to post links.

They do free readings in the chatroom on Tuesday and Thursdays at 9pm. They do not charge a penny for this and it is free to join also. You have to go in the community bit and register, it if free to register and the readings are free. I thought people would like to know this


----------

